# Can you make your own beech mould/soil?



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello all,

Was wondering how to make the best soil for my black water crypts like _C. cordata_.
I used to think, just take some Magnolia and Oak leaves and throw them in some clay mix for aquatic, add water and watch. 
But now I am thinking, should I have composted the leaves? Is beech really that important to the mix that I can't get away with just using Magnolia and Oak?
What if I use Almond leaves?

If I should compost, how can I do that on a small scale, indoors? 
Thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Composting does seem to be key. I think any acidic leaf will work, but Beech should be pretty easy to find, especially this time of year. They're the last trees to drop their leaves. 

Just fill a container with leaves and RO water, put the lid on it and let it decompose. Poke a few holes in the top so it can breath.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

If you can come up with an old coffee grinder or food processor, I should think shredding the leaves would help speed the process along.

As I posted in another message today, Jan kept a tub of composting beech leaves in water under his bench. When he needed some, he'd just reach in grab a small handful and top dress his plants with the leaves. I imagine his was the long slow method of harvesting leaves and dumping them in the tub where they were basically just there until he needed them.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

